

Exception notifier on steroids - kevTheDev
http://getexceptional.com/beta

======
swombat
Sounds useful, but I'm not sure I'd pay for this service. The
ExceptionNotifier plugin does a good enough job, and exceptions shouldn't
really keep happening for days on end. In my app(s), when there's an
unexpected Exception, it gets fixed within a few days at most, so I'm not
quite sure how useful a historic view would be.

------
wastedbrains
Very nice looking. This could be a easier way to find which bugs bubble up to
the top most frequently. Swombat does make a good point though. We use
ExceptionNotifier and the policy is to fix anything that triggers it, so we
normally have zero exceptions occurring.

If you could maybe have it tap into your logger so you could log weird states
or other issues that don't cause exceptions, but you don't want occurring
often perhaps it would help a little more (recoverable problems).

------
jimgreer
There's this one too - <http://hoptoadapp.com/welcome>.

Haven't tried either one yet.

------
henning
These guys were interviewed on Geoffrey Grosenbach's Ruby on Rails podcast
recently. They sound very young, early 20s.

